# Problems With Realtek 8111 / 8168B / 8169 LAN



## btbx (Mar 14, 2009)

I try to install FreeBSD with Intel Atom Mini ITX board with Realtek RTL-8111 / 8168B / 8169 LAN Chipset.

On Linux, there are 2 major problems with this LAN chipset:
1. Linux driver do not support "Wake On LAN".

2. IRQ Clash between LAN chipset and IDE controller.

Is there a similar problem with FreeBSD?
How to solve the problems?

Is there any other problem in installing FreeBSD on RTL-8111 / 8168B / 8169?

Thank you.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is man page for the re(4) driver that supports mentioned cards:
http://freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=re&manpath=FreeBSD+8-current

You should not have any issues with IRQ, you can check that by vmstat -i on FreeBSD.

About Wake On Lan, its supported by the re(4) driver but only in CURRENT:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/WakeOnLan


----------



## randux (Mar 15, 2009)

btbx said:
			
		

> I try to install FreeBSD with Intel Atom Mini ITX board with Realtek RTL-8111 / 8168B / 8169 LAN Chipset.
> 
> On Linux, there are 2 major problems with this LAN chipset:
> 1. Linux driver do not support "Wake On LAN".
> ...




Problem #1 is only in a multiboot scenario with Winbloze. Don't do that!

I run this chipset on FreeBSD i386 and AMD64 and it works fine in 7.1-RELEASE. But I have only SATA drives and SATA controller so maybe my life is simpler.


----------

